# Perte d'un embout Apple In-Ear



## PeterPaan (4 Novembre 2009)

J'ai acheté il y a quelques mois les écouteurs Apple In-Ear. Globalement satisfait, mais il se trouve que ces écouteurs sont livrés avec 3 tailles différentes d'embouts en caoutchouc (Tailles S, M, et L). Seuls les embouts les plus grands me vont.

Le problème, c'est que *j'en ai perdu un*. Les autres paires d'embouts me sont totalement inutiles. Je trouve incroyable qu'Apple n'ait pas prévu cela. Les embouts de rechange semblent introuvables.

A moins que quelqu'un ait une idée..?


----------



## gildas1 (13 Novembre 2009)

les IN ear sont trouvables comme pieces de rechanges si je ne m'abuses ils sont identiques aux M AUDIO donc fait une recherche tu verras 

pour 5 ou 10  tu peux trouver de nouveaux embouts


----------



## PeterPaan (13 Novembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup. Je vais voir ça...


----------



## Christopher27 (25 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

J'ai exactement le même problème que toi, mais àl'inverse, seule la plus petite taille me convient (Taille S)

Un échange pourrait peut-être nous aider 

Sinon as-tu trouvé un endroit où aller en prendre?


----------



## cypriend (25 Novembre 2009)

Essaye de trouver different embout, d'autres ecouteurs on besoin des même embout que les apple In-Ear, vas voir dans un magasin spécialisé ( si tu habite en ville ) ou sur un site de vente . *Sinon, petite question personnelle, qu'est ce qui donne comme son les apple In- Ear. Ils sont bien ?*


----------



## PeterPaan (25 Novembre 2009)

Christopher27 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai exactement le même problème que toi, mais àl'inverse, seule la plus petite taille me convient (Taille S)
> 
> ...




Hello, tu es ou? Moi Montpellier.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------




cypriend a dit:


> *Sinon, petite question personnelle, qu'est ce qui donne comme son les apple In- Ear. Ils sont bien ?*



Globalement satisfait, sauf que le problème est de trouver impérativement la bonne taille d'embout, et de bien les positionner dans les oreilles. Sinon, le son est complètement pourri.


----------



## Christopher27 (26 Novembre 2009)

PeterPaan a dit:


> Hello, tu es ou? Moi Montpellier.



Je suis sur Paris, XIII ème arrondissement..


----------



## ZunJun (19 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

je suis dans le même cas que vous. J'ai également perdu un embout de mes écouteurs Apple In-Ear. J'ai téléphoné Apple mais ils ne vendent pas les embouts seuls. Un comble !
Avez vous trouver des embouts compatibles ?
Sinon, je vais essayer de passer à l'Apple Store du Louvre (Paris) pour négocier un embout. Sinon, je fais la technique du "je commande les écouteurs, je chope un embout et je retourne le produit" !


----------



## PeterPaan (19 Janvier 2010)

ZunJun a dit:


> Avez vous trouver des embouts compatibles ?
> Sinon, je vais essayer de passer à l'Apple Store du Louvre (Paris) pour négocier un embout. Sinon, je fais la technique du "je commande les écouteurs, je chope un embout et je retourne le produit" !



J'avais trouvé des embouts chez Darty (5), qui se sont révélés totalement incompatibles...
J'ai demandé à l'Apple Store Montpellier, réponse : ça n'existe pas.
Je suis toujours avec mes écouteurs In-Ear inutilisables...


----------



## ZunJun (19 Janvier 2010)

C'est embêtant quand même tout ça !!!


----------



## ZunJun (20 Janvier 2010)

Quelqu'un aurait il un embout pour Apple In Ear de taille M à échanger avec moi ?
Il me reste deux embouts de taille S et un de taille L (et oui, j'en ai perdu un aussi).


----------



## nono.paris (5 Février 2010)

ZunJun a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait il un embout pour Apple In Ear de taille M à échanger avec moi ?
> Il me reste deux embouts de taille S et un de taille L (et oui, j'en ai perdu un aussi).


J'ai 2 L qui ne me servent pas, mais il me manque 1 S qui serait bienvenu !


----------



## gregouz (14 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je suis dans le même cas que vous, j'ai perdu un embout de taille M et mes écouteurs sont donc inutilisables!!! honteux cette absence de solution de la part d'Apple.
Je vous propose un échange: j'ai donc une paire de S et une paire de L que je n'utilise pas et que j'échangerai bien contre une ou deux paires de M.
Je peux même envoyer une enveloppe timbrée si vous le souhaitez.
PS: je suis sur Paris 17.
Merci à vous


----------



## gildas1 (21 Février 2010)

si cela ressemble à ça M audio vend des embouts pour 5  je pense et ils sont super  d'ailleurs ce M audio roxxxx


----------



## figue (22 Mars 2010)

Je suis dans le meme cas que vous. J'ai perdu deux embouts. Mes écouteurs sont inutilisables. Une solution fiable .


----------



## tassin (2 Mai 2010)

pour moi, j'ai perdu un embout M et je ne me sert pas des S, donc si ça intéresse quelqu'un...


----------



## toumaii3 (3 Mai 2010)

Salut Tassin, 

J'ai acheté des embouts taille M sur un site americain, et je viens de les recevoir. J'ai 3 paires. Je peux t'en envoyer une si tu veux. 
Je sais à quel point ça peut etre galère.


----------



## figue (3 Mai 2010)

Peux tu me mettre le lien du site us, s'il te plait je vais leur commander direct; MErci


----------



## Rachida Darty (9 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme certains d'entre vous, j'ai perdu mes embouts d'écouteurs apple in ear (les 6 !!) et j'essaie en vain de m'en procurer de nouveaux depuis un moment déjà...
Est-ce que quelqu'un a le lien du site US dont toumaii3 parlait, à tout hasard? (je lui ai envoyé un message via ce forum, j'attends une réponse de sa part).
Sinon, je suis à la recherche de 2 embouts de taille S  (j'ai des orifices auriculaires très petits) que je veux bien acheter à quelqu'un qui n'en aurait pas l'utilité.

Par avance un grand merci à vous pour vos réponses.


----------



## figue (9 Mai 2010)

idem message ci-dessus


----------



## ViViFR (17 Mai 2010)

J'ai des M et des L de dispo.
Je cherche des S.

Merci


----------



## Yann D (13 Janvier 2012)

Moi j'ai des M et des L mais j'ai besoin d'un embout S:rose:


----------



## Vanton (5 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai perdu un de mes embouts M pour ma part et je peux échanger un jeu de L ou de S... Ça intéresse quelqu'un ?


----------



## Yann D (7 Juin 2013)

Tu peux en trouver sur Amazon


----------



## Vanton (7 Juin 2013)

Je fais moyennement confiance à des contrefaçons chinoises...  Toujours peur qu'il y ait dedans quel produit nocif que les grands groupes occidentaux ont essayé d'éliminer des produits originaux ces dernières années...

Mais c'est une solution à étudier en effet si je n'arrive pas à mettre la main sur des originaux, que je préfèrerais trouver. Merci pour l'info en tout cas !


----------

